# First attempt with KKD R-Evolve X



## GSVHammer

Finally got round to getting my wheels powdercoated as they were in a terrible state. Never tried a wheel sealant before never mind a ceramic sealant. Had a read through a few posts in the wheel thread to see what peoples thoughts were.

Decided on Krystal Kleen Detail R-EVOLVE 'X' - 30ml as there would be enougth to coat my 18" wheels front and back. The process didn't sound to complicated for a novice user and I didn't think it was too badly priced at £33.50

I decided to have a go on the front wheels first as these would get dirtier quicker than the rears and I've only 2 axle stands. The wheels have been on the car 3 weeks since the refurbishment.

So wheels off. Washed with Chemical Guys Citrus Shampoo, Microfiber Madness Incredibrush flat wheel brush and Incrediflair wheel mitt.




























I left the Copper Slip (or similar product) on the centre hub as the wheel hubs had plenty on and it would just transfer back over to the wheel.

I then hit the wheel with some Bilt Hamber Auto Wheel clearner.










Agitated with a brush










Left for a few minutes and rinsed off. There wasn't really a lot of iron to remove. I was happy with the wheel so didn't use any clay.










Dried the wheel off with some cheaper MF towels and gave it a IPA wipedown.










Now the fun begins. Gave the R-Evolve X a good shake and applied a few drops to a Gtechniq AP1 Lint Free Applicator Pad and slowly started to apply to the wheel barrel. Worked round in a methodical way to ensure I didn't miss any part of the wheel.










The only way that I could tell if the product was applied was that part of the wheel felt tacky.

On thing I did notice was that the pads turned brown after rubbing on the wheel surface. The wheels were clean and it happened to every pad. At first I thought I had missed a part of the wheel and it was dirty, but it was the same on every pad and wheel.

Left the wheel for 5 minutes then wiped down with a micofiber cloth to level off any product. Turned over then did the face of the wheel.










Then I left the wheels in the garage to cure for 6 hours before refitting to the car. Two days later repeated the same process with the rear wheels.

I noticed after refitting the wheels that they look slightly glossier with the sealant applied, nice little bonus.

KKD say expected coverage is approximately 5ml per wheel but will vary depending on design etc. Guessing I've used around 4ml per wheel. I was cautious as this was my first attempt. Think I'll wait a few more weeks then might apply a second coat as I'm not to sure of the shelf life of the remaing product now the bottle has been opened. I'll probably sneak a few cotton make up applicators out of the bathroom to try as well.

Will also see if the wheels clean any easier as I'm just going to use car shampoo to wash them.

Apprehensive trying something new but I don't think it was too difficult and will use a wheel sealant again.:thumb:


----------



## uberbmw

Nice one fella, looking at getting some of this for my exhaust system to keep it in good shape.


----------



## vectra

Looked pretty straightforward,
One thing confuses me though, You left it for 5 minutes before you "Buffed"
Some say to "buff immediately.


----------



## GSVHammer

vectra said:


> Looked pretty straightforward,
> One thing confuses me though, You left it for 5 minutes before you "Buffed"
> Some say to "buff immediately.


*Instructions for use:*
Shake well before use. Apply in light even strokes with suitable lint free applicator . It is important not to over apply and spread out any excess product. *R-EVOLVE will become tacky as it dries and should be allowed to dry fully before buffing.* The product will be fully weatherproof within 6 hours of application and continue to cure for a period of up to 30 days dependant on weather conditions. *Any errors in application should be corrected within 10 minutes to avoid the natural repellency inhibiting the application of further product.* Expected coverage is approximately 5ml per wheel but will vary depending on design etc.

Not suitable for matt wheel finishes

Downloaded Instructions as non provided with product.


----------



## vectra

Sounds good, Thanks.


----------



## vectra

Well,
one week in, what are your thoughts?


----------



## paulb1976

Nice write up, might have a go with this on the mini x spokes :thumb:. just a side note are your tyres fitted correctly thats some serious wheel balancing weights :doublesho


----------



## Derek-Eddleston

paulb1976 said:


> Nice write up, might have a go with this on the mini x spokes :thumb:. just a side note are your tyres fitted correctly thats some serious wheel balancing weights :doublesho


I wasn't going to mention it but there are more weights on that wheel than I normally see on all four corners.

Derek.


----------



## v_r_s

Yea that's verrrrry odd. Never seen more than maybe 3-4 in a row


----------



## GSVHammer

Furthest I've been is a 120 mile round trip seems ok to drive, but I'll keep an eye out. Going away for a few days without the car. I'll give here a wash at the end of the week and see how easy the wheels clean.


----------



## GSVHammer

Got to give the car a wash yesterday, first time since coating the wheels.



















Gave the wheels a foam (Valet Pro PH Neutral) and left to dwell for 5 mins.










Then pressure washed off.










The came up really clean with only some staining on the inside of the barrels. So I got my incedimitt wheel brush out and washed the wheels using car shampoo, CG Cirus wash. Rinsed again and dried off.










I know it's early days yet, but if I can get away with just using shampoo on them I'll be happy. Autumn & Winter may be a different story.


----------



## vectra

Well,
One month in, what is the verdict?


----------



## DNZ 21

I have had this on my full Scorpion exhaust on my Golf R for a few months now and it's spot on. Effortless to clean with just a quick wipe over with shampoo gets it gleaming again 

Had some left so it's just gone on my new pedal bike as well


----------



## GSVHammer

vectra said:


> Well,
> One month in, what is the verdict?


Sorry missed your post.

Still cleaning with normal car shampoo. All good so far. :thumb:


----------



## GSVHammer

Did a 800 mile round trip last weekend and the car was minging. The front wheel barrels were black and the fronts more like a graphite than silver. The car hadn't been washed for about 10 days prior to the trip.
Anyway normal shampoo and my incredimitt wheel brush and small detailing brush shifted around 99% of the dirt. There were 3 small black marks on the outer rim that I had to use Billberry wheel cleaner to remove. Don't know what it was but I got it shifted.
Still happy so far.


----------



## coco13a

Holy **** you need to have a word with whoever balanced them wheels !!!! 
Anything more than about 40g of weights and the tyres need turned and repositioned or your wheel is bent !


----------



## GSVHammer

coco13a said:


> Holy **** you need to have a word with whoever balanced them wheels !!!!
> Anything more than about 40g of weights and the tyres need turned and repositioned or your wheel is bent !


Actually had them checked elsewhere due to an earlier post. They where fine.


----------



## atbalfour

@GSVHammer any update on the product? How is it holding up?

Is it still beading like it was in the earlier photos?


----------



## Itstony

GSVHammer said:


> Think I'll wait a few more weeks then might apply a second coat as I'm not to sure of the shelf life of the remaing product now the bottle has been opened. :thumb:


It doesn't recommend the second coat, C5 does state its an option, which imo is a waste of product.
This gear from what you explained seems like you covered it well enough and did a great job. 
So often more is believed better when usually it's not.
Use the remainder on callipers, exhaust tips etc. and make good use of it :thumb:


----------



## atbalfour

Itstony said:


> It doesn't recommend the second coat, C5 does state its an option, which imo is a waste of product.
> This gear from what you explained seems like you covered it well enough and did a great job.
> So often more is believed better when usually it's not.
> Use the remainder on callipers, exhaust tips etc. and make good use of it :thumb:


Agreed. 2nd coat does nothing more than ensure you have full coverage - there is no noticeable difference to areas you had covered previously.


----------



## GSVHammer

atbalfour said:


> @GSVHammer any update on the product? How is it holding up?
> 
> Is it still beading like it was in the earlier photos?


The car is due a wash so will post an update. I never got round to adding a second coat on the wheels.


----------



## GSVHammer

Did the car yesterday.

General state of front wheels.










Snow Foamed the car.










Rinse off










Washed with wheel brush and rinsed again. Used Bilt Hamber auto Wheel cleaner after that.










Leaving this finish.










The wheels are still easier to clean so there is still protection on them.


----------



## Muscleflex

I've never had to use wheel cleaners.
I just use 'cheaper' car shampoos for my wheels - currently using Simoniz for my Winter wheels. I do use decent car shampoo for my summer wheels - Car Pro Reset.


----------



## \Rian

140 applicators for £0.42p

https://www.lidl.co.uk/en/p/cien/cien-cotton-wool-pads/p1155

I use this for applying Gtechnique wheel armor, nonfleacing and better than the ones wheel armour comes with.

I also use them for applying glass sealant

They are a blend of cotton and Microfiber


----------



## Muscleflex

Rian said:


> 140 applicators for £0.42p
> 
> https://www.lidl.co.uk/en/p/cien/cien-cotton-wool-pads/p1155
> 
> I use this for applying Gtechnique wheel armor, nonfleacing and better than the ones wheel armour comes with.
> 
> I also use them for applying glass sealant
> 
> They are a blend of cotton and Microfiber


Thanks but don't cotton leave lint or something behind?


----------



## \Rian

Muscleflex said:


> Thanks but don't cotton leave lint or something behind?


no, they are non fleacing and as mentioned better than the ones the wheel armour comes with.


----------



## kimandsally

Rian said:


> no, they are non fleacing and as mentioned better than the ones the wheel armour comes with.


Fantastic idea that really works, such a shame I didn't find this before I pressed the buy on Carbon Collective:

[Order #89201] (28th November 2020)
Product	Quantity	Price
75mm Microfibre Applicators - X2	2	£5.90
Subtotal:	£5.90
Shipping:	£3.49 via Royal Mail - Tracked
Total:	£9.39 (includes £1.56 VAT)

Ouch!!


----------



## davewave1

What is the shelf life of KKD R-Evolve X before and after opening?


----------



## T16

How does KKD compare to Titan Pyro?


----------

